# Exxon vs Sheeetz Diesel?



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

In the small town I live in (state college pa) there are only 3 companies that sell ULSD.
Gulf: has sucky super old pumps with no pay at the pump or auto shutoff
Exxon: my car doesn't seem to get the best mileage using this.
Sheetz: a regional chain but I'm not sure how the quality is.

Anyone in the northeast use Sheetz diesel? How does it compare to Exxon?


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

"Top Tier" brands exist for gasoline but not diesel. However, if a brand cares enough to be on the gasoline list, there might be a better chance its diesel additive package is also better.

See: http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2278973 for commentary on this.

Top Tier gasoline brands are here: http://www.toptiergas.com/retailers.html

Unfortunately, Sheetz is not on the list.

PL


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> In the small town I live in (state college pa) there are only 3 companies that sell ULSD.


There are three or four others; I note that there are 3 truck-stop kind of places. Note that *all* on-road diesel in the US is ultra-low sulfur. Only pumps labelled "off-road" diesel won't be ultra-low sulfur. You might have to use your funnel (which is a little awkward) if the nozzles don't fit, as some haven't been retrofitted.

There's a sunuco or two there - do they have diesel? Seems to be popular in CA.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Never heard of them. In your situation I would buy from the busiest station. FWIW my engine runs smoother on Shell whereas Texaco (Chevron) is 10 cents cheaper but runs a little rougher and I think my MPG takes a 1 mile per gal hit. Go figure. 

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## CWRUYOTE (Jul 12, 2010)

*Exxon v. Sheetz Diesel*

Hi!

Long time lurker, but I thought I'd help with your Sheetz diesel question.

I'm also in PA and have a similar situation. Shortly after getting my 335d, I sent Sheetz a query regarding the cetane and percentage of biodiesel used in their diesel. Here's the response I received:

​"The pipeline that serves our terminals requires all ULSD to have a minimum cetane rating of 40, so our levels at retail will never be less than that.

As for biodiesel percentage, it is currently 2%. This will increase along with production.

http://www.biodieselmagazine.com/article.jsp?article_id=3178

Pennsylvania biodiesel mandate to take effect
By Erin Voegele

Web exclusive posted Jan. 21, 2009, at 10:50 a.m. CST

Pennsylvania Gov. Edward Rendell announced Jan. 15 that the state has met the first in-state biodiesel production threshold of 40 MMgy. As a result, within one year every gallon of on-road diesel sold in Pennsylvania must contain a minimum of 2 percent biodiesel.

Pennsylvania House Bill 1202, which was signed into law July 2008, established a state renewable fuels standard, which requires biofuels percentage increases to occur as in-state production for biodiesel and ethanol reach certain levels.

Under the legislation, all retail diesel fuel sold must contain:

2 percent biodiesel once in-state production reaches 40 MMgy

5 percent biodiesel once in-state production reaches 100 MMgy

10 percent biodiesel once in-state production reaches 200 MMgy

20 percent biodiesel once in-state production reaches 400 MMgy

Original Message to Sheetz: Hi!
I was wondering if you could provide me some details on the cetane rating and percentage of biodiesel of the diesel fuel distributed from the PA location store #XYZ. Thank you in advance for your assistance!"

I've been using Sheetz fairly regularly since then and have had no adverse effects (so far). I'll probably run to the border to fill up once PA hits the 10% mark for biodiesel content (2011 models can handle up to 7%). However, I do prefer using top tier brands.

Hope this helps--and a belated welcome to PA!


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

"Sheetz"? What an awful name for a company!:rofl:


----------



## CWRUYOTE (Jul 12, 2010)

*Exxon v. Sheetz Diesel*

http://www.sheetz.com/main/about/history.cfm


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Very helpful thanks.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been using Sheetz diesel in my d since March of 2011 with no issues. Their prices are usually competitive and with their club card I get a free cup of coffee every once in a while. They are all over Maryland and PA so it makes it easy to find a place to fill up that also has food, beverages and restrooms. Besides, it's a family owned company who has demonstrated it's still possible to succeed in the USA. My hat is off to the Sheetz family.


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

I've used Sheetz diesel several times, but only when traveling. Unfortunately there aren't many near me in NC. I agree with rmorin49-they are some of the best convenience stores I have ever been to.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

OP, 

Buy only Exxon for a month and record you mileage. Then do the same with Sheetz. Whichever one gives you the best mileage has the higher Cetane. 

I have many diesel choices where I live and found Highs Dairy Stores, independent of what type of gas they sell, gives my 335d the best mileage.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

*No Sheetz!*



UncleJ said:


> "Sheetz"? What an awful name for a company!:rofl:


It's a little like Smuckers - horrible name, but a good product. Sheetz is one of the places that I look for when traveling. They are big high volume operations that are almost always well maintained and carry a sophisticated line of products (for operations of this sort).


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

UncleJ said:


> "Sheetz"? What an awful name for a company!:rofl:


Hey, we've got a gas station chain in Northern California with a equally bad name...Rotten Robbie. I live right off of Hwy 1, so I've got either Valero, USA or Rotten Robbie to choose from. They are are all high turn over and I don't see any difference in mileage or performance.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

convenience store wise they are second only to wawa, diesel wise, not sure, see if a lot of people use the diesel pump or if they all use the gas, at least you could go someplace with a high turnover...


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

831Doug said:


> Hey, we've got a gas station chain in Northern California with a equally bad name...Rotten Robbie. I live right off of Hwy 1, so I've got either Valero, USA or Rotten Robbie to choose from. They are are all high turn over and I don't see any difference in mileage or performance.


The Sheetz link was a good read. We have a local Rotten Robbie as well. Here's some more info on them...http://www.rottenrobbie.com/AboutUs

At first, I did not want to fill up at a place called Rotten Robbie. I have a country road Shell 1 mile from my house. I did notice that RR was ~25 cents cheaper per gallon and had high turnover. After a couple of months, I said what the hell, they're leases and began using RR. No difference in mileage/performance, a lot cheaper, diesel at every pump, clean green handles with the small nozzles, paper towels and they always have paper loaded for the receipts.


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

xi2d said:


> The Sheetz link was a good read. We have a local Rotten Robbie as well. Here's some more info on them...http://www.rottenrobbie.com/AboutUs
> 
> At first, I did not want to fill up at a place called Rotten Robbie. I have a country road Shell 1 mile from my house. I did notice that RR was ~25 cents cheaper per gallon and had high turnover. After a couple of months, I said what the hell, they're leases and began using RR. No difference in mileage/performance, a lot cheaper, diesel at every pump, clean green handles with the small nozzles, paper towels and they always have paper loaded for the receipts.


How do you like your volt?


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

One day on the radio a Walmart spokesperson was interviewed and asked about their Murphy brand fuel and how they do their additives, relating it to the cost savings etc. He was quoted as saying that they essentially don't care that much about additives, or so I interpreted it.

I stick to brand name fuel, as in "top-tier brands" especially Chevron/Texaco who have a reputation for the best additive package. In the US (not Europe) additives are put in at the gas station and make the difference between brands, as the fuel itself is often from a regional refinery.

Sheetz is a great outlet but I haven't heard what they use for diesel additives. Has anyone??

PL


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

the other way to look at it is if you add your own additive, ie diesel kleen each tank anyway, it probably does not matter so long as high turnover whereever you fill up

powered by lemings


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Pierre Louis said:


> One day on the radio a Walmart spokesperson was interviewed and asked about their Murphy brand fuel and how they do their additives, relating it to the cost savings etc. He was quoted as saying that they essentially don't care that much about additives, or so I interpreted it.
> 
> I stick to brand name fuel, as in "top-tier brands" especially Chevron/Texaco who have a reputation for the best additive package. In the US (not Europe) additives are put in at the gas station and make the difference between brands, as the fuel itself is often from a regional refinery.
> 
> ...


Additives for diesel retail fuel are added at the distribution terminal rack when the tanker truck is filled up.

I'd have no qualms about using Murphy USA fuel in a modern diesel if I could find their fuel with < 6% biodiesel content.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

wanderlust said:


> the other way to look at it is if you add your own additive, ie diesel kleen each tank anyway, it probably does not matter so long as high turnover whereever you fill up
> 
> powered by lemings


Trouble is, the claims of aftermarket additives are anything but proven. Testing them with "raw" diesel even showed that the most popular one created more friction.

Knowing how the major oil producers design their additive packages will reveal that they customize them to the grade of fuel that they use them for, i.e. each batch or region has different quality diesel base, so the additive package is by necessity different.

All automotive manufacturers specifically ask not to use fuel additives and good mechanics agree except when there is a problem to be solved such as engine malfunction or "out of season" fuel, that sort of thing.

PL


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

I went to a Murphy station the other day to fill up and noticed a sticker on the pump that said contains 5-20% biodiesel?? I never saw this before at this station, and if I did not notice it until I was almost done filling up. I won't be going back.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

ncbuckeye said:


> I went to a Murphy station the other day to fill up and noticed a sticker on the pump that said contains 5-20% biodiesel?? I never saw this before at this station, and if I did not notice it until I was almost done filling up. I won't be going back.


As far as lubricity is concerned, biodiesel is considered superior to all other additives. I don't really know much else or why so many feel it is a bad thing for the BMW engines.

PL


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Pierre Louis said:


> As far as lubricity is concerned, biodiesel is considered superior to all other additives. I don't really know much else or why so many feel it is a bad thing for the BMW engines.


Because of the post-injection used for PDF burn-off, biodiesel tends to dilute the crankcase lubrication oil more. See: http://www.biodieselmagazine.com/articles/2290/understanding-the-post-injection-problem/ That's one reason we have 13K or less oil changes while gassers go 18K-20K.


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

Pierre Louis said:


> As far as lubricity is concerned, biodiesel is considered superior to all other additives. I don't really know much else or why so many feel it is a bad thing for the BMW engines.
> 
> PL


I'll admit my ignorance on the reasons why Biodiesel is not good (maybe it is?). I'm a rule follower, and the idea that BMW says not to use higher than B7 (or is it B5?) was enough to make me cringe when I saw the pump _may contain_ up to 20%.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Pierre Louis said:


> As far as lubricity is concerned, biodiesel is considered superior to all other additives. I don't really know much else or why so many feel it is a bad thing for the BMW engines.
> 
> PL


Doesn't BMW limit you to B5 or less? Even B2 provides more than enough lubricity additive.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Newer cars B7, older was B5. Don't know if anything was really changed other than the sticker by the fill port.


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

Stussy109 said:


> How do you like your volt?


I commute 98 miles each way (90% highway) which includes a 45-mile HOV lane stretch. I love the Volt because it gets me in California HOV lanes, the main reason I leased it. You can't put a price tag on extra time for the family, sleep and less "commute stress" on the body. I also save on fuel and can save even more if my company pushes through with plans on setting up car chargers.

I am not an auto expert like the others on this forum so I can't give a review on the Volt...or provide input on additives. I naturally compare it to the 335d which I have driven ~70K miles over the last 2 years and 9 months, both '10 and '11. Night and day. Steering in the Volt feels loose, I can't drive it aggressively and the biggest noticeable difference for me is the brakes. I feel so much safer in the 335d.

I know, I know, apples and oranges. The only reason I bring it up is bec in fairness to the other Volt drivers, if you go to the Volt Facebook page, they always rave about its performance, handling, zip off the line in sport mode, and my favorite...the 273 ft-lbs of torque!!! One person even commented that his Volt was "so much better than my BMW 335d and I had an M-Sport."

I have fielded more questions and received more compliments on my Volt at gas stations and parking lots in the first two months than all of our BMW diesels combined.

Sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> Because of the post-injection used for PDF burn-off, biodiesel tends to dilute the crankcase lubrication oil more. See: http://www.biodieselmagazine.com/articles/2290/understanding-the-post-injection-problem/ That's one reason we have 13K or less oil changes while gassers go 18K-20K.


Thanks! This is very interesting. I suppose 2% Biodiesel might be OK, especially from a reputable supplier, but I haven't seen any biodiesel labels on Chevron/Texaco pumps.

PL


----------

